# Thread for UK product swaps or pigment samples?



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello, all. Pardon me if this question is a newbie mistake. I'm not sure where to look. Is there a thread for UK product swaps or MAC (or other) pigment samples?

  	Thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> Hello, all. Pardon me if this question is a newbie mistake. I'm not sure where to look. Is there a thread for UK product swaps or MAC (or other) pigment samples?
> 
> Thanks


	the place where you can do that is in the clearance bin.  there is a special section for europe  look here for more details - 
Looking for the Clearance Bin?


----------

